# Big fillet knife



## robert flynt (Sep 9, 2016)

This a big 10" fillet knife made like a picture of a 7" one sent to my phone by a customer. Made the blade out of 3/32" CPM154Cm steel hollow ground to a distal taper to make it more flexable and the spine has feather pattern filed on it at the customers request. the handle is snakewood. Now I have to design a sheath for it.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Tclem (Sep 9, 2016)

Awesome. I have messed up two pieces of steel trying to make one. Guess you wasn't lying

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JohnF (Sep 9, 2016)

That's a beauty Robert. I'd love to slide that down a walleye's back. Let me know what you would get for one?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 9, 2016)

Beautiful Knife

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 9, 2016)

Impeccable creation! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 9, 2016)

holy cow! that is amazing! I would not take that one out of the house to clean anything!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm bookmarking this one for when I can afford a filet. I want one just like that!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 10, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> holy cow! that is amazing! I would not take that one out of the house to clean anything!


Funny because I would have to use it every chance I got!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 10, 2016)

Love that snakewood handle

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 10, 2016)

Fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 10, 2016)

Robert - Beautiful work! That is one long sexy taper that couldn't have been easy to get that consistent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 10, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Robert - Beautiful work! That is one long sexy taper that couldn't have been easy to get that consistent.


My feelings are all fillet knives are a pain in the butt to grind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 11, 2016)

Fit for a king. Awesome work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

